# Northeast Oklahoma



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, this new forum is crazy. Totally different. I kinda like it.

I am very excited for this morel season, and I have high hopes that it will be a good year. I expect this to be a more normal year than the last, when they were up a good 2 weeks early due to abnormally warm temperatures. Due to that fact, i missed out on the peak of the season and only got in at the tail end of it.

Let the games begin!!


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

Yep, gonna be a later season. I think i'll start looking round the last weekend in march! Probably going to be more like the first week of April for the northeast but it never hurts to get an early leg up.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Forager I am in Sand Springs aren't you in "Bartilsville"


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

This new forum is crazy to say the least. I cannot figure how to change my password. Damn sure NOT user friendly.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

santa shroom, to change your password click on your avatar and then in the top left corner there should be a button that says edit click that and then scroll to the bottom where it says new password.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Okie thank you very much. Now tell me when I should start looking. LOL


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Myself, I will start next weekend. First find last year was the 12th. I started a couple weeks after the first daffodils and dandelions. I have both. May be a waste but will be fun.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Better get out next weekend. A buddy found beefsteaks over the weekend.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow Hoppy! Where what area of the state was your buddy hunting in?


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a reminder that we will be down in Okie in the next week or 2 and will be hunting and buying all the Morels that you are selling.Nate last year you met my partner RJ,hopefully this year you will be able to help us out again.The hunting is what we like to do the most,but we are buying Morels and hope that all have a GREAT year.God Bless and good luck.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I neglected to let you know that we are also buying foraged foods.As soon as the season starts again.We are paying top dollar and all foods has to be fresh and in good shape.Good luck and take care.God Bless.


----------



## demi (Mar 24, 2013)

Boone, what kind of foraged food are you looking for?


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

anyone found any yet in NEOK?


----------



## shroomzilla (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope, nothing yet flatbottom. I have spent the last two days foraging my Creek County spots. No luck. Still seems awfully dry out there. I'll hit it again this afternoon.


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

the redbuds still aren't anywhere close to blooming.


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah in Tulsa they started a few days ago. But I'm out in chewey this weekend not much green not even may apples up


----------



## twisterchaser (Mar 29, 2013)

I found 25 in Creek co. along the Cimarron river today.


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

anyone found them around Bartlesville yet? I am going to go out on Saturday.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep. Found 4 today by my tree. They are extremely small. So cute. Now the hunt is on!!!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

They are here!! Found around 50 this afternoon. Mostly greys, some yellows, damn those greys are hard to spot, you have to look close. Found in the Sand Springs area.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Found 8 round Okmulgee lake


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

went looking for the first time of the season today. Didn't find anything in my spot that is known to produce, but I only got to look for an hour. Won't get to get back out until like Tuesday.


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Im back Santa and my spots are loaded with lil uns here in Sand springs! I think ill try and find some new patches this year!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

ndwoods: welcome back been lookin for ya, Like yours my spots are lookin good. Had "all you can eat buffet" last night. LOL Step son found 165 Fri. in Mannford and Terlton. Gonna be a banner year!!!! Again welcome back.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Found 8 today in Bville. All fresh greys. Now they are popping the cool weather and rain will extend the season. Also have 7 growing in yard right off back deck.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 12, 2013)

Is anyone going out in the tulsa/ba area this saturday or sunday? I've tried and tried to find some of these for the past 2 years with no success. this year I want to find some! I can do the driving or meet anywhere.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Found 77 today Washington county. All fresh. Most still small


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 12, 2013)

Found 2 fat yellows out in east broken arrow! My first find ever!! They tasted awesome. Plan on hunting more in the morning!


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

congrats homebrewer!

I really want to get out and look but work is killing me. Might go tomorrow evening, but definitely Tuesday.


----------



## ticks (Apr 15, 2013)

I just moved to Bville OK from Washington DC and i am looking for someone from my area to hunt with or if someone could shoot me some pointers. i would greatly appreciated it..
I have been out twice with no luck.. I have only 2 seasons worth experience in other states. 
Thanks 
Ticks


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks SeasonalForager! Hey I went out the day after to the same spot we found the 2 fat yellows, and there was nothing new. Do you normally see them pop up from the same spot over several days? or does one spot produce and then quit?


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Found 75 yesterday in Washington county over couple hrs. Starting to dry out but plenty of fresh ones too. Still mostly small yellows but a few giants. River bottoms are not producing for me. Small dying elms with cedars nearby. Don't forget to look in the thickets. If you aren't scratched up with tick bites and poison ivy your bag may be empty. With the rain and cool temps this week the weekend looks awesome.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Ticks, pathfinder is good place to start. You can actually spot them from trail if know how to look. I hunt mostly private land though but hunted in town until I found access. The problem in town is the grass gets tall too fast. 
Homebrewer, after the rain recheck your spots. Or every 2-3 days. I usually pull a few from spots that previously produced. But it seems that you only get one good haul a year from each. Our season is typically short in Oklahoma. This year may be the exception.


----------



## thelefty1minus1 (Mar 27, 2013)

yesterday in prairie grove, aprox 15 minutes from westville, i found a dozen niceNfresh yellow ones. they were all located on the west side bank of a creek &amp; in a group of young sycamores, about 8ft tall. biggest shroom i found was 8in &amp; the smallest wouldnt of fit on a peice of bread crust, lol. got a few that were only 2in also. normally i'd leave those to grow some but the critters would have gotten them b4 i did. not too worried about people in this spot. its at a 45* angle, lol.
~~~~~~~~~~
to the pros:
what are your thoughts on the chances of more coming up over the next week or two? i'm still a newbie to this, have only 4 seasons. thanks for your input =]
~rhonda


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

I think the prime will be late this week if we get rain. This cool (hopefully wet) weather is going to be good for us now.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Found another 42 yesterday between Sand Springs and Skiatook, this rain we are about to get will make them pop really good, but you have to look for them, the grass is going to be really high.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Found 65 this eve. 2lbs. All fresh. Still plenty of greys. Only a few giants.


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

Looked for a few hours today in Bville and I found one. Its kinda wind burnt and had tiny bugs in it. Still very happy that I found at least one mushroom this year.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Went out with a rookie to new places and brought in 2 lbs. We have another convert I believe.


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

wow, you really have some hot spots. I've gone back to all the places I have found them and there is nothing. The morel I found today was in a totally new place where i've never had luck.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Can't seem to break 2 lbs. found same today. I also need to raise mower . Ran over the top of 2 while mowing. River bottoms are just now starting for me.


----------



## capt_ rob (Apr 23, 2013)

I found 5 morels (I think they are yellows) growing in my front yard yesterday under an elm tree. I live south of Bixby on 4 acres. I have a creek running through my property with lots of elms and other trees in the bottom. Any suggestions where to look?


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Search the whole 4 acres. Won't take long and could be productive.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Seasonal Forager : Have you searched the Caney river bottoms? Also a ways from you but a productive spot is the Hula Lake area.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

I found 36 fresh ones yesterday, this is gonna be a extra long season.


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

As of right now I'm not sure how many I have found. Started about 9 days ago in and around Tulsa area have found somewhere between 150-200. Not sure about weight if I had to guess somewhere about 15+ pounds. Mostly in areas with elms and sycamores, black rich soils, heavily wooded bottom areas and around small creeks and drainages. Until this year most of my morels were found in more hilly areas in eastern Ok and central Ar. Never had much luck around Tulsa, but I really put the hours in this year hitting lots of new spots, and spending lots of time combing the areas. Everytime I went out and quickly walked about scanning I found nothing, but if I slowed down and really paid attention and re-looked in the spots where I found them I always came home with 15-30 everytime I went out! Never found a super honey hole with morels everywhere. In fact this year I rarely found two even within 20 feet of each other. All my came from lots of miles, ticks, and briars. Good Luck I bet we have about another week especially in the hollers and bottom lands.


----------



## capt_ rob (Apr 23, 2013)

How long do morels keep after they have been picked? Is there anything special I should do with them once picked?

Thanks,

Capt. Rob


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Capt. Rob- we always soak ours in water, clean them and put them in the fridge with water on them, till we cook them.


----------



## dode (Apr 24, 2013)

hello all! i'm new here, but have always wanted to hunt morels. until now, i just never had the time. wondering if there's anybody in the tulsa/jenks area that wouldn't mind showing a noob the ropes. i'm a quick study, and not afraid to get dirty.  

dode


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

Dode If I lived in Jenks I would be checking along that creek that crosses 75 around 91st. Just go slow and look in areas with elms and sycamores. go slow and look thoroughly. If you find one don't rush for it but neal down and look all around. Thats the best advice I can give. Until this year I have always hunted private areas, but this year Ive gone to public wild spaces and found tons, so good luck.


----------



## dode (Apr 24, 2013)

we take our dog to that creek every morning for a romp in the park. i'll try to spend more time there this week. thanks!


----------



## capt_ rob (Apr 23, 2013)

Found 6 nice yellows yesterday on my property. I'd post a picture but am too computer challenged to figure it out.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

3 lbs today. Would have done better if lightning would have stayed away.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow! Found 12 lbs this morning. Left many cause bags were full. Be back out when feet get dry.


----------



## thelefty1minus1 (Mar 27, 2013)

HOPPY-what area of the state are you looking in? i'm in western wahington co, ar &amp; up untill the 24th was still finding about a dozen a day. havent been out since. heading out tomorrow. yeppers, we sure got a lot of rain!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Found a seven pound sack full and quit. Same here left a lot because I have about got enough to last the winter and I do not sell. Might go one more trip if the dehydrator holds out. Too wet for outdoor drying.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Rgd, I am also in Washington county. Went back for another nine pounds this afternoon. 90% were fresh. Still some small greys.


----------



## thelefty1minus1 (Mar 27, 2013)

hoppy~wouldnt it be a kick in the butt if we found them up til may!?! lol! i'm in the pg area &amp; ♥'n this late season. 'course i'm still a newbie, only my 5 season to hunt, so i honestly dont know how much longer we can expect/hope to find them. this has been a record year for me. a bunch of bunches of luck to ya!
~rhonda


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

It will still be on for another week in northern ok. Found another 6 lbs this morning. All fresh. Several 1" tall. Still finding beefsteaks too. All of my finds this weekend were new locations for me.


----------



## splashroom33 (Apr 28, 2013)

Im am from Illinois just recently moved to sand springs. I have been hunting in nearby woods and around lake keystone for the last month and have found zero mushys. My grandma and I would find pounds every year up north but im sure she had her spots. I know no one wants to give up there spots but if I could atleast get a hint in the right direction or area I would appreciate it. My wife is from tulsa and has never had or heard of them. It has been several years since grandma past so I havent hunted in a long time. Any help at all will be great 

Thank you


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hunt different terrain than what u would expect. I found many in the post oaks. If there was a dead elm nearby or a few little elms focus there. Cedars were also good if there were elms nearby.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I got 14 lbs in a 1 1/2 hr hunt. Left literally hundreds. My son got 12 lbs in a short eve hunt in the same spot. I been so many times now I kind of lot track but I think 40 or 45 lbs for me and my wife and 12 for my boy. We ran two dehydrators and have them all put up. If I could get away I would go back but am tied up the whole week.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## sgolay (Apr 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any morels for sale near Bartlesville?


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

I wouldn`t soak them in water until about an hour before you are going to eat them. The water starts the rottening process and soaking them in water for a long time will end up with soup. Treat them just as you would fresh mushrooms you buy in the store.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Sg, how many lbs are u looking for? I sold most of mine today but may have more by end of week.


----------



## sgolay (Apr 28, 2013)

Hoppy, i'd like a pound.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Sg, if that us all you need leave me a way to contact you. I have some that were picked Sunday.


----------



## lemlere (Apr 30, 2013)

Found 2 1/2 pounds in a spot in Tulsa yesterday. If I could figure out how to load an image I would


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Back to finding only a couple pounds at a time. Most were very fresh. Still some small greys but also some of the pointy ones found in grass. I seem to find those when season is almost done. What a season! ~40 lbs so far.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Tried newish spot. 2.5 lbs. still fresh.


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Just snuck some young 'uns 'cross the state line. 7.5 lbs from area I have never been. Cedars are awesome!


----------



## hoppy (Mar 2, 2013)

Another 3 lbs fresh. Same amount not so fresh to seed the yard. Need to get rid of some soon. We are done even though there are plenty still to be found.


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

Still findin em in NE OK. Them suckers are thick.


----------



## 2232br (Apr 6, 2015)

Seasonal Forager....where abouts in NE OK are you in? Im in northern Adair county and believe they are just starting to come up around these parts....btw its 2015...lol


----------



## hornetmanager (Apr 8, 2015)

yes, found quite a few!


----------



## 4got3ns0ul (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone from the Washington county/ bartlesville area?


----------



## okladuckbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

I am not, however I hunted turkey and morels up that way Sunday. We did not get a Turkey, but found 175 morels.!!


----------



## 4got3ns0ul (Apr 13, 2015)

Okladuckbuster was that private or public land


----------



## okladuckbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Was both


----------



## yohodustin36 (9 mo ago)

sgolay said:


> Does anyone have any morels for sale near Bartlesville?


Yes I'm in Dewey how many you needing


----------



## verdimorels (Apr 4, 2015)

Seeing how that post was from April 2013 I doubt you get a response......


----------



## roodtpoo (8 mo ago)

hoppy said:


> Sg, how many lbs are u looking for? I sold most of mine today but may have more by end of week.


 I may buy a pound or two


----------

